# Conexion USB para audio



## swift8a1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Que tal; resulta que tengo una potencia de audio en el auto. lo que necesito  es que al amplificador llegue una señal de audio proveniente de un reproductor usb. Para esto (supongo) necesito saber los cables de conexion del puerto usb por donde pasen las señales de audio. Y el problema es que no se cuales cables usar para eso.

Gracias.


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 29, 2006)

En el puerto USB no hay señales de audio, si es un reproductor MP3 el audio sale del conector de audífonos.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola swift8a1, como dice Dario, por el puerto USB no hay audio, son 4 lineas, 2 de alimentacion y 2 de datos.


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 3, 2006)

Te conviene buscar algun stereo que tenga lector de usb. Sino sacar la señal de sonido de los auriculares pasarlas por un pre-amplificador (puede que tu stereo tenga una entrada de sonido) y despues si pasarla la la etapa de power..


----------



## federlp (Dic 13, 2006)

Hola, compre untelefono  vtech 2456, el cual tenia que venir con un cable USB, pero no me lo trajo. El telefono inalambrico tiene la salida pin fino por el cual puedo agregarle al telefono sonidos polifonicos bajados desde la pc. La pregunta es si alguien me puede decir que ficha pin fino de auricular necesito para crear el cable ( un extremo USB, y el otro extremo pin fino auricular ) para poder conectarlo a la pc y subir archivos midi al telefono. Espero haberme expresado bien. Que alguie me ayude por favor. Saludos el modelo del telefono es el VTECH gz 2456 vmix. Saludos a todos.... y excelente la pagina. Federico


----------



## dolfy (Oct 18, 2009)

la cosa es que tengo un navegador de coche con lector cd??. todo funciona menos el lector cd. no me interesa arreglar el lector, tiene problema de lectura y mecanico

seria posible quitar el lector cd y sustituirlo por un lector de tarjetas sd donde estarian los mismos datos que el cd incluso ampliados.

esto es una locura o seria posible o poco viable


----------



## dolfy (Dic 2, 2009)

alguna idea.....


----------



## lincesur (Dic 5, 2009)

saludos
mira esto  http://cgi.ebay.es/Adaptador-IDE-40...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item1c0d883019
espero haberte ayudado
un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Dic 5, 2009)

Si el lector tiene una interfaz IDE, si es posible mediante un adaptador MMC - IDE.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2009)

que curioso el bichito ese!!!


----------



## dolfy (Dic 9, 2009)

no lo tiene el ide. es un lector de cd de audio. tipo discman.


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 6, 2010)

viene un aparatito hermoso !! tiene entrada de tarjeta de memoria y de usb, va en el encendedor del auto, convierte la señal digital mp3 en analogica y ademas la transmite en fm en la frecuencia que vos elijas..! asi con tu radio fm de tu auto, sintonizas lo que transmite el usb y listo.. suena muy bien !! y cuesta menos de 200 pesos !!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

150 varos de echo pero olvidaste decir que trae control remoto y display con el titulo de la cancion y es mas chino que los palitos


----------



## osnarky (Ene 27, 2010)

hola necesito saber como adapatar un puerto USB a mi amplificador de audio


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

vas a transmitir datos del puerto usb al equipo de audio?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 27, 2010)

ya leiste el tema?


----------



## osnarky (Ene 28, 2010)

yo hice un amplificador a mosfet muy bueno, uso normalmente una discman para reproducir o sea amplifico la salida de la discman, pero evidentemente la salida de la discman es una salida analógica, la memoria MP3 posee una salida alalógica también que es la de audifonos, ahora bien que es lo que quiero, no usar esa salida sino realizar una interfase entre el amplificador y la memoria. si le pongo un puerto usb a mi amplificador y realizo una interfase que sea capas de decodificar la señal de datos de mi memoria entoces me elimino el cable que va desde el plug de audifonos y las pilas en la memoria, se que dos de los pines, los de ambos lados son de alimentación 5 V eso no es problema con una fuente bien regulada y filtrada no es problema alguno, ahora los del centro son de dato, según tengo entendido un es una señal de reloj y el otro de datos evidentemente es una señal digital o sea un sistema binario, lo que quisiera saber es como decodificar esta señal y con algun conversor D/A tener una señal analógica y por el mismo puerto reproducir..... agradeceria alguna idea de como hacerlo o algun esquema de existir....


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2010)

O sea que no queres usar lo que tenes hecho y hacer algo similar que haga lo mismo que no queres usar?


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 28, 2010)

estaria muy bueno, y para el auto mejor !!! un amplificador con entrada puerto USB, eso es simple y llanamente lo que queres vos osnarky , el ampli puede ser cualquiera, lo que necesitamos debe ser un conversor digital-analogico , un pre sencillo y el ampli. ( el tema se complica para la seleccion de los temas y la visualizacion )


----------



## osnarky (Ene 28, 2010)

realmente no me interesa visualizarlos... lo de la seleccion se complicaria en el caso de una memoria de datos pero si la memoria es MP3 por ahi se puede seleccionar pues la misma tiene mandos para hacerlo, evidentemente ahi que convertir la señal pero antes de comvertirla me pregunto si no hay que decodificarla o halgo asi


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2010)

con estos aparatitos te libras de armar el decodificador usb y te sale mas barato y mas sencillo:   _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-38565769-10-transmisores-fm-control-remoto-mp4-mp3-usb-sd-ipod-y-35-_JM_


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 28, 2010)

ese aparatito que dice Helminto G. un amigo lo tiene en el auto y anda de diez


----------



## Teknofer (Feb 26, 2010)

Lo que quiere hacer el amigo es igual a las *radios de auto* actuales que tienen entrada USB y SD.

Le conectas un MP3 o SD y el radio lee los mp3s y los reproduce.

Pero estámos hablando de 200 dolares para arriba por lo menos acá en Uruguay.

No se si se pueden usar Pendrives o Memorias SD ya que no tengo una radio de auto porque no tengo auto 

*Ahora mi pregunta:*

Lo que quiero saber es si hay un aparato igual al que dice *Helminto G.* Pero en lugar de transmitir por FM que tenga salida por RCA.

Salu2


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 26, 2010)

destripa ese aparatito y veras que tiene un plug de entrada de audio, este funciona como interruptor de la señal de audio del lector de pendrive, desde ese punto puedes extraer señal de audio y ya tienes tu lector de pendrive, yo lo he hecho y funciona bien


----------



## Teknofer (Feb 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias *Helminto G.* por tu respuesta 

En este momento no tengo uno de esos aparatitos pero puedes dar mas info detallada de como lograrlo o fotos.

Si compro uno y lo tengo que desarmar, modificar y lo descompongo 


Desde el punto donde dices que puedo extraer la señal de audio, tengo que agregar algun componente?

O con solo soldar unos cables a unos RCA canal izquierdo y derecho ya sirve para conectar a una mixer en una entrada de linea RCA 

Perdon por tanta pregunta pero quiero asegurarme de no perder el dinero invertido.

Salu2


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 27, 2010)

En argentina lo venden por 30 dolares.. yo compre y anda OK. Trae una conexion de auxiliar para entrada de audio ademas del USB y la SSD. El que compre yo trae bluetooth con lo que cuando entra una llamada del celular interrumpe la musica y entra la llamada. En la pantalla te pone el numero entrante..


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 28, 2010)

orale, el brujo, ese es mejor que el que yo tengo, teknofer lamentablemente no tengo en mi poder alguno modificado, deja destripo el que tengo para mostrarte donde pero es sencillo y no se nesecitan acoplamientos, lo abres le conectas alimentacion (no nesecita los 12V del auto, conque sobrepase los 5 funciona), conectas el negativo de un amplificador a masa y luego en las soldaduras del plug checas con la entrada del ampli donde es que sale el audio y soldas cables en ese sitio, si dañas el aparato, te seguira sirviendo para el auto, lo unico que te aconsejo es que no calientes mucho las pistas porque al ser chino es de mala calidad y se desprenden con facilidad


----------



## Teknofer (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola *Helminto G.* te dejo una foto del aparato destripado.

Le puedes hacer zoom para ver mejor el lugar donde tengo que
soldar los cables (Blanco canal izquierdo, Rojo canal derecho) y
el de masa.

Perdón por la calidad de la foto, es que mi celular tiene
2 megapixeles y de cerca saca un poco borroso.
Espero sirva para que la puedas editar y marcar.

La foto es para que le hagas una marca en los puntos donde
tengo que soldar los cables para sacar el audio.






Salu2, nos leémos...
Teknofer


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

tu transmisor es algo diferente al mio, lleva un jak de tres terminales, por lo que me supongo que se puede sacar el audio directamente del jak (o ficha, o como sea que lo conoscas) has pruevas y me dices, una duda, que marca es tu transmisor?
justamente estoy por fabricarme un modulo lectorde usb para mi mini-rac ya te mostrare fotos de como modifico el mio


----------



## Teknofer (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola *Helminto G.* es como me comentástes, inserté un auricular al jack y se escucha sonido pero
el volumen de éste es suave y lo que quiero es pasarlo a linea para que tenga mas potencia.

No se si esa salida la tengo que pasar por un pre ántes de llevarla al mixer. 

Con respecto a tu pregunta de que marca es mi transmisor, te cuento que es
genérico sin marca y éste no trae lector de id de canciones, es mas barato .


*PD:* Comentas que vas a fabricar un modulo lector de usb.

Pero para hacer eso no se necesita un ic PIC y programación a
parte de un ic decodificador de mp3, WMA, etc, que si no me
equivoco en la foto que postié se ven 2 ic uno decodifica y el
otro es un microcontrolador. 

Lo piensas hacer con una salida en particular? linea o auriculares.

Me parece que eso es lo que quiero, insertar un flash drive o disco
duro USB y a la salida de ese modulo conectar mi mixer.



Salu2, nos leémos...
Teknofer


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 27, 2010)

pues si el sonido es muy bajo si te recomiendo el pre, el modulo que quiero hacer no es que lo fabrique totalmente, lo unico que hare es colocar uno de esos transmisores en un gabinete ideado por mi, para sumarlo a un equipo similar a un modular de rack pero en miniatura, si quieres armarlo tu mismo hay unos integrados bastante interesantes que hacen todo, no recuerdo cual es, pero lo vi en un reproductor portatil y me parecio facil de usar


----------



## vdfe (May 18, 2010)

Hola, sobre crear un reproductor desde cero seria algo complicado, pero no imposible, en este enlace se muestra todo lo necesario para hacerlo http://www.teuthis.com/html/mmc_mp3.html
utilizando un pic, memoria mmc, y un decodificador, en la pagina incluye el codigo, diagrama, pcb, etc.
otra opcion seria utilizar un disco duro multimedia que ya incluya salida de audio algo asi como _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-47069137-1tb-iomega-screenplay-director-hd-reproductor-multimedia-ptv-_JM_
esta opcion es mas cara, pero mas facil, yo lo hice utilizando un disco duro multimedia, con salida de audio y video en rca y video en vga, una pantalla lcd de 7 pulgadas y un amplificador que tambien arme con un stk4044, todo en una cajita.

y sobre utilizar el transmisor de fm, lo intenten pero no puede sacar auido, por que lo queme al alimentarjo  jejejejeje, saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 18, 2010)

el transmisor de fm trae un regulador a 5 volts si lo quiras seguro lo quemas si lo alimentas con un poco mas de 5 anda bien, pronto colocare fotos de la modificacion que estoy haciendo
 gracias por la informacion


----------



## ellucho190 (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola que tal. solo hasta hace poco me di cuenta de la existencia de estos aparatos y me parecen excelentes, y por mas que he buscado no he encontrado algo relacionado con su fabricacion. quisiera pedirles el favor de si alguien sabe de info (esquematicos) acerca de esto me la pueda facilitar. muchisimas gracias

estoy hablando de dispositivos de este tipo
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-14273728-bafles-musicales-usb-sd-mp3-mp4-ipod-_JM_


----------



## ayc (Nov 29, 2010)

Como adaptar un usb para mi amplificador ya que tengo los dos pero no se como hacer que lea las canciones de mi usb y que las reprodusca al amplificador

ayudenme apoder hacer una lectora para mi amplificador  

gracias de antemano saludos a todos

hola amigos del foro quisiera saber como puedo adaptar un lectora usb a mi amplificador de 400w ayudenme a hacerlo ya que un buen proyecto tengo una lectora pero segun lo que tengo entendido es que la lectora vota señal analoga no digital
 como puedo cambiar esa señal adigtal que integrado debo utilizar y como pu8edo hacer el esquema para poder hacer en pcb para hacer mi placa 
de antemano se los agradeceria atte ayc

Π.............
..............

se los agradeceria de antemano por afvor guienme


----------



## quiquerulo (Nov 29, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto pcm270x.pdf

Podes usar un chip que viene para lector de memoria USB y te da el sonido analogico listo para escuchar. Es el PCM2404/05/6/07

me interesa el ampilificador de 400W. Me podrias pasar el circuito?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 29, 2010)

muy buena la info

muy útil para aplicaciones de actualidad...todo viene con USB ¬¬


----------



## quiquerulo (Dic 6, 2010)

si alguien tiene algun dato sobre un reproductor de video, algo similiar al PCM270X o algun desarrollo para leer videos desde una memoria por USB o SD. Gracias.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 6, 2010)

WOW!!!! a mi tambien me parece interesante
ojala que alguien responda, porque creo que ya se tardaron
O por lo menos digan que es imposible hacerlo caseramente XD


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 6, 2010)

Te cuento que es tan barato que no vale la pena hacerlo, hay algunos con pantalla LCd de 3" Muestran todo desde el nombre del disco hasta un analizador de audio, ademas la frecuencia de la emisora, aca en Colombia se consiguen por $60.000 mas o menos US 35, la verdad muy baratos, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## unmonje (Dic 7, 2010)

ellucho190 dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal. solo hasta hace poco me di cuenta de la existencia de estos aparatos y me parecen excelentes, y por mas que he buscado no he encontrado algo relacionado con su fabricacion. quisiera pedirles el favor de si alguien sabe de info (esquematicos) acerca de esto me la pueda facilitar. muchisimas gracias
> 
> estoy hablando de dispositivos de este tipo
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-14273728-bafles-musicales-usb-sd-mp3-mp4-ipod-_JM_




Ni te molestes para armar algo asi,el problema es que ,en realidad no es un equipo de AUDIO,mas bien es un pequeño COMPUTADOR -con programas y sistema operativo- que toma datos digitales de un archivo de computadora y lo convierte a una señal analogica de audio , para ser escuchada...Ademas la programaciòn interna tiene derechos de autor ò sea que copiarlos , es un delito..
Para terminar deberia decirte que...muy rapidamente el MUNDÖ de audio simple y analògico , està llegando a su FIN.
Porque ?
Bueno,si bien todavia los precios son un poco privativos, pronto se llenerà el mercado de          --amplificadores de 1 ò 2 bits- ,estos funcionan de manera muy diferente a los analògicos,
mas bien se parecen a un relay conmutador de alta velocidad,es decir que su estructura es mas digital que anàloga.

Saludos, compralo que es baratisimo.!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 8, 2010)

Oye fdesergio, dijiste 60 pesos o 60000 pesos, solo es una duda


----------



## ROJITAS (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola a todos, quisiera que alguien con conocimientos mas avanzados en este rubro me pueda explicar si es dable manosear mi equipo de sonido que obviamente no cuenta con una entrada para escuchar musica mediante una memoria usb, es decir quisiera saber si se puede y cual seria el primer paso ademas de contar con las herramientas necesarias, a que parte de mi equipo exactamente me deberia dirigir pÀra hacer esa modificacion se los voy a agradecer demasiado muchas gracias amigos cuidense espero repuestas chau.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 30, 2011)

yo tambien como desearia saber poner entradas usb, ya que asi todos mis amplificadores estarian equipados con esto


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola ROJITAS y Mastodonte Man

ROJITAS:
Si tu equipo de sonido tiene sintonizador de FM puedes utilizar un TRANSMISOR De FM como el que se muestra en el siguiente enlace.
Si no lo tiene(Sintonizador) puedes utilizar un pequeño radio con banda de FM y utilizarlo para captar la señal del TRANSMISOR De FM, la salida del radio se conectaría a la entrada del tu equipo de sonido.
 La memoria USB se conecta al TRANSMISOR de FM.
Creo que Mastodonte Man podría hacer lo mismo para sus amplificadores.
Y, por supuesto hay que hacer la fuente de alimentación para el TRANSMISOR de FM.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-57403147-10-transmisores-fm-mp3-control-remoto-pantalla-lcd-usb-y-sd-_JM_ 
Ya pronto aparecerán en el mercado este tipo de TRANSMISORES para Video.
Varios equipos nuevos ya traen puerto USB, hasta hoy he visto para Audio y Fotografías.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ROJITAS (Ene 30, 2011)

gracias brother vere que puedo hacer...muchas gracias.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 30, 2011)

Valla, pero en caso de que yo los quisiera hacer el diagrama de estos son muy dificiles no???


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola Mastodonte Man

Pues si, así es, tiene su grado de dificultad el hacer el diagrama.
Visita estos enlaces para que tengas una mejor idea de lo que se requeriría para poder conectar una memoria USB a cualquier equipo, en este caso de sonido.

http://www.google.com/#hl=es&xhr=t&q=Ciruits+For+USB&cp=15&pf=p&sclient=psy&rlz=1R2ADRA_esMX346&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=Ciruits+For+USB&pbx=1&fp=743cd7afab2dcce0

http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematics.php?schematics=usb&circuit=USB%20Circuits

http://www.electronics-diy.com/PCM2706_USB_Soundcard.php


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2011)

Hay un modulador de FM que ademas del puerto USB y SD tiene entrada de audio. Muy interesante ya que podes poner alli un RCA stereo modulando la FM en estereo.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 31, 2011)

Comprense un cajita de musica de esas de ahora que llaman rockola, viene el lector de  memorias SD miniSd, y memos USB solo queda adaptarlo internamente a la entrada de AUX y listo, hacerlo sera mas caro que el mismo equipo y los "cHINOS" ya los hacen, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 31, 2011)

Mr Carlos, la del 3er enlacer, se ve bueno, crees que pueda hacerse a mano con ese diagrama que tiene, con el integrado PCM2706, ya que de ser asi, yo si me aventaria a hacerlo
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 31, 2011)

No No y no, el PCM2706 es para hacer unos audifonos por USB, el recibe la señal de audio digital por USB y la convierte en analoga para su salida por audifonos, el equipo que el quiere es un lector de USB que es diferente ,chauuuuuu


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 31, 2011)

pero no se podria armar y en la salida de audifonos tomarlo como entrada auxiliar????


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 31, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> pero no se podria armar y en la salida de audifonos tomarlo como entrada auxiliar????



y de donde sacarias el puerto USB donde lo conectaras??? desde una PC! al final lo que estas haciendo es conectar el PC a el equipo desde un puerto USB y no leyendo memos USB que es lo quiere el amigo Rojitas


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 31, 2011)

ahhh ya  creo que yaentendi el tema


----------



## dan93 (Feb 1, 2011)

disculpen mi intromision

se que la salida mas facil es la de comprar el aparatejo ya hecho,
pero es precisamente eso lo que debemos evitar no?

el por que de hacerlo
es sencillo

la idea es poder desarrollar de manera propia el Conversor D/A que pide la usb

por que enfatiso tanto en ello,
por que no deseo gastar en algo ya preparado
desconociendo su entero funcionamiento

Que si es complejo?

claro que si!
pero eso es lo interesante de ello 

asi que manos a la obra! 

(no se mucho pero motivo bien XD)


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 1, 2011)

en el tema mencione que esta solucion es para quien no tiene intencion de conocer lo relacionado al usb, este tema tiene varios post en el foro y en uno dan varios proyectos para realizarlo, para un uso educativo porsupuesto que es una buena idea, pero en cuanto a lo economico y funcional los chinos nos llevan ventaja, busca en el foro...


----------



## dan93 (Feb 1, 2011)

tu idea es muy buena
no la debato 
(lo cite solo para diferenciar el por que no intentarlo?)

creeme he buscado  una respuesta como tal y la misma no he encontrado.

la construcion se dara a pasos
como todo...

no lo veo mas por la parte economica, 
por que en si todo se puede simplificar
pero para
ello nesesito fundamentos que en este momento no poseo


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 1, 2011)

ahora ando medio ocupado medio dormido, pero mañana paso el link de ese proyecto me dices si te funciona porque a decir verdad no tengo mucho interes y conocimiento menos al respecto pero si te funciona igual y me animo


----------



## dan93 (Feb 1, 2011)

en verdad te lo agradeceria  
hehehe


----------



## ROJITAS (Feb 10, 2011)

Bueno agradesco mucho a todos ustedes yo creo que con todo esto es suficiente, me sembraron la duda y esto quiere decir que si es posible no importa cuanto cueste desde ya empiezo a trabajar en ello yo les stoy comunicanco cualquier cosa he o como van los resultados cuidense amigos...


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 10, 2011)

ROJITAS dijo:
			
		

> Bueno agradesco mucho a todos ustedes yo creo que con todo esto es suficiente, me sembraron la duda y esto quiere decir que si es posible no importa cuanto cueste desde ya empiezo a trabajar en ello yo les stoy comunicanco cualquier cosa he o como van los resultados cuidense amigos...



 Clarooooooooo, poderse se puede, si tu intencion es aprender, hazlo que se lo lograras, si deseas colocarlo solo por tenerlo y usarlo NO VALE LA PENA HACERLO los chinos lo hacen mejor y MAS BARATO, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 23, 2011)

Bueno la pregunta es clara, me gustaría saber si existe algún integrado para poder reproducir la música (mp3) que yo tenga guardada en un usb cualquiera, he estado buscando pero sin éxito u.u asi que me gustaría me ayuden. Gracias!


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 6, 2011)

No es tan sencillo como parece, necesitas un dispositivo que genere el puerto USB, que recupere la info y luego la decodifique, creeme no es tan facil, lo mas sencillo es buscar un reproductor de esos chinos y desmontar esa parte es barata y te evitas problemas, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Electronec (Sep 6, 2011)

aldaris565 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno la pregunta es clara, me gustaría saber si existe algún integrado para poder reproducir la música (mp3) que yo tenga guardada en un usb cualquiera, he estado buscando pero sin éxito u.u asi que me gustaría me ayuden. Gracias!



Dale un vistazo a https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cos-avanzados-todos-deberiamos-conocer-15509/.

Me suena que en la lista viene algún integrado relacionado con MP3.....

Saludos.


----------



## eduardo silva (Sep 6, 2011)

Sergio tiene razon, en mi Pais venden el dispositivo para instalarlo en cualquier aplicación que se necesite con un valor de 10$. Incluye radio, lector de tarjeta SD y USB.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 11, 2011)

aldaris565 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno la pregunta es clara, me gustaría saber si existe algún integrado para poder reproducir la música (mp3) que yo tenga guardada en un usb cualquiera, he estado buscando pero sin éxito u.u asi que me gustaría me ayuden. Gracias!



sabes que, todos tienen razon por que segun tengo entendido, aparte de armarte todo el aparejo, necesitas alguna especie de programacion, sabes que hice yo? bueno pues compre un transmisor fm, de esos que incluyen la memoria sd y usb, le conecte la salida al ampli con pre de mnicolau (tda7377) y va de lujo, lo tengo alimentado por una fuente atx


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 12, 2011)

yuccez dijo:
			
		

> sabes que, todos tienen razon por que segun tengo entendido, aparte de armarte todo el aparejo, necesitas alguna especie de programacion, sabes que hice yo? bueno pues compre un transmisor fm, de esos que incluyen la memoria sd y usb, le conecte la salida al ampli con pre de mnicolau (tda7377) y va de lujo, lo tengo alimentado por una fuente atx



Yuceez , en que parte sacas la salida antes del transmisor¨

asi me hago uno


----------



## yuccez (Sep 13, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:
			
		

> Yuceez , en que parte sacas la salida antes del transmisor¨
> 
> asi me hago uno



en eso si hay que estar pendeiente, por suerte el que yo compre es de los mas chinos habidos y por haber y trae usa salida de audifonos, por que probe con otro que reproduce video y no trae esa salida, aunque ando a la cazeria haber si es posible soldarle unos cables o algo asi


----------



## BKAR (Sep 13, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> No es tan sencillo como parece, necesitas un dispositivo que genere el puerto USB, que recupere la info y luego la decodifique, creeme no es tan facil, lo mas sencillo es buscar un reproductor de esos chinos y desmontar esa parte es barata y te evitas problemas, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu



opino igual...ademas nuestros amigos los chinos, tan que venden unos gabinetes como los que dice fdesergio...yo me compre solo el reproductor( me refiero el circuito con su tapita de pastico de reproductor, ahh venia con control remoto) algo de US$10


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 13, 2011)

alguien vio ese modulo en argentina a la venta?


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 13, 2011)

Aca en Peru fluctua entre 25-30 nuevos soles


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Hay una gran variedad de esos CI, te gestionan el puerto usb y tienen el dcodificador lame incorporado, el problema es que el CI solo vale màs de 100 pesos, aca nadie los tre por lo que hay que sumar el envio, yo suelo comprar afuera y he traido varios

Por ejemplo el BU9432






EL VS1011






http://www.vlsi.fi/en/products/vs1011.html
Este el sitio web hay una variedad de modelos todo muy pero muy bien documentado









Kit de evalucaciòn interesante

Texas tiene una amplia variedad PCM2704/5/6/7 tambièn la serie pcm 2901/02 etc











hay muchos pero el costo desanima....

Por ejemplo una placa de reemplazo pa DVD esta en unos 100 pesos, trae el decoder y la entrada usb y algunas para SD y la posibilidad de leer un DVD, via el usb decodifican mpg4 es decir viedo en varios formatos


----------



## kazamachelo (Dic 9, 2011)

aqui esta!!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 9, 2011)

*aldaris565*

tambien tenes este
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/digital-audio-mp3-player-module-with-remote-controller-for-car-90371


----------



## Arevalo777 (May 5, 2013)

Helminto G, me parece excelente idea poder extraer el audio del Fm transmisor, yo tengo uno y nesecito que me ayudes a identificar de donde puedo extraer el audio, por lo que te envio fotos, de antemano te agradezco mucho tu ayuda.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2013)

al parecer usa un jack estereo simple, podrias usar esas terminales, o incluso podrias directamente conectarle un plug 3.5mm y tendrias el audio del usb


----------



## Arevalo777 (May 5, 2013)

Intenté conectarle en la intrada auxiliar (Jack de 3.5) un amplificador pero, inmediatamente deja de reproducir desde la memoria SD / USB... tienes alguna idea de como puedo sacar el audio al Jack 3.5?   

Gracias por tu ayuda amigo!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 6, 2013)

desolda el jack, veo una cuarta terminal que seguro funciona de interruptor, desoldalo y espero se pueda intuir las conecciones, si no le tomas una foto y le seguimos, solo ten cuidado porque la mala calidad del pcb produce que se desprendan con facilidad las pistas


----------



## Arevalo777 (May 7, 2013)

Helminto G, con la ayuda de un tester, identifique cual era el terminal a desoldar y en efecto ahora al conectar una espiga 3.5 el quipo sigue reproduciendo desde Sd / USB pero no hay salida de audio.  Envio foto indicando cual fue el terminal que eliminé.

Nota: un amigo tiene un reproductor igual al mio, el de él si saca audio al conectarlo en el auxiliar.   
Físicamente los 2 reproductores son exactamente iguales, pero al encender el mio solo muestra la frecuencia de radio en la que trabaja: 87.5 y el icono de lo que tiene conectado (SD ó USB). Luego aparece el numero de canción que reproduce. 

El de él primero aparece una pequeña presentación de un coche corriendo y luego aparece en pantalla el nombre de la canción que esta reproduciendo  ( en mi reproductor jamas aparece el nombre de la canción, solo aparece un numero)


----------



## Arevalo777 (May 7, 2013)

Aquí envio unas fotografías de las diferencias de estos reproductores... en la primera foto se encuentran el reproductor de mi amigo y el mio (el que tiene una X en la pantalla) aparentemente son idénticos...  por dentro son dos mundos diferentes... en las otras 2 fotos aparece el reproductor de mi amigo.


----------



## Dragoblaztr (May 7, 2013)

@ Arevalo777

Usa esta guia para extraer el audio de tu transmisor USB funciona

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/modificacion-transmisor-fm-usb-70746/#post620590

saludos


----------



## Arevalo777 (May 7, 2013)

El modelo de mp3 que yo tengo no se le puede sacar el audio de esa manera, pero te agradezco mucho tu buena intención.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2013)

pues ciertamente no encuentro como es que esta acomodado ese transmisor, si te fue facil desoldar una terminal desolda todo el jack, y sigue las lineas aver a donde te llevan tambien checa la terminal "interruptor" y nos avisas como va la cosa, no me habia topado con algo asi... 
suerte


----------



## Arevalo777 (May 8, 2013)

Encontre nueva información en este lugar  (hay una intervención casi al final de la pagina de Ezkybel que parece ser la solución): 
http://mundoqashqai.foroactivo.com/t7004-modificacion-transmisor-fm-car-mp3-zipy-monaco

En mi caso, muestro una foto indicando donde esta el audio, al parecer lo que hay que hacer es eliminar las resistencias y hacer puente de los contactos para que salga el audio al Plug AUX... no tengo mucha experiencia en eso ya que como lo indica Helmito la placa es bastante delicada y se puede estropear... tendre que llevarlo a un técnico.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 8, 2013)

solda cuidadosamente  un par de cables a las resistencias, donde tienes el audio los fijas bien y conectas un nuevo plug mas facil


----------



## Arevalo777 (May 8, 2013)

Helminto, te agradezco mucho tu consejo, intentare hacer eso.


----------

